# Nismo Suspension/Sway Bars



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Hey, i am highly interested in the nismo suspension and nismo sway bars for my spec. With the approximate 1" drop in the front and 1/2" drop in the back, that is the body right? that sounds stupid but i mean like the wheel well gap gets filled by 1" in the front and 1/2" in the back right? Also, do i have to get my car re-aligned after it? Is it easier to have the suspension installed and the sway bars at the same time or does it not matter? Im callin my nissan dealerships service dept monday to see if they can install it. Sorry if these questions are dumb, but w/e. And if anyone has any advice or comments about the suspension it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes it's the body. yes it's usually a good idea to get an alignment.

it doesn't matter when you have any of the parts started.

don't get anally raped dude, don't go to Excel (or is it Nissan of Melbourne now? I can't remember) or Sutherlin. I bought my car from Sutherlin but the service dept's at both of them are Nazis.....all the dealers in Brevard are 

it's really easy to install them yourself with proper tools.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

are they pricks about the warranty too? or will they just overcharge me?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're pricks about warranty, everything.

I went in to Excel (is that the name of the place still? on US 1?) to get an oil change. I had a header on, and the effers were giving me all sorts of hell about it. ALL I wanted was a damn oil change!!!!


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

haha, ya that was what my dad said, they are pricks up there. Now its Nissan of Melbourne, but excel sounds familiar. That was one of the reasons i cant do any engine mods, because they will blame it on whatever i put on. thats funny tho about the oil change. so basically i have no cool nissan dealership by me, damn. i guess some of them honor r tune parts with warranty issues too, where, here, u cant get regular service with mods without gettin biched at, ahah


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yup, that's Brevard for you.

I'll be back in teh Satellite over thanksgiving.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, sorry to be OT but i just realized that you both are from or live near satellite beach, i just moved from there and i had been living there for about 5-6 years. must've seen you around at least once.


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Satellite beach represent, hahah. Thats cool, i gotta see ur car when u come down, its pimp. maybe ill have my suspension by then, hopefully haha.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I moved from Satellite back in 2002, but lived there since 1982.


----------

